# Need help picking a class.



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

So next year I have to pick a new class.

I'm choosing between

Sociology
Early Childhood development.
Culinary.

Sociology - I really only want to satisfy my curiousty in this class. I like sociology but its not like I see a career in it. So I'm not entirely sure what to do about this. Although just because I can't see it does mean mean I can't have it. I really really always had a interest in this. Although careers in it just some so not my style. Its strange but this kind of thing is really cool but it has no practical use. 

Early childhood development - The thing really cool about this class is my school actually has a small preschool behind it. So we can work we actually children. Which I think is pretty awesome. I get assigned one kid and throughout all my 4 years of school the kid will be with me. That would be pretty awesome. I don't mind actually being a teacher. Its something I considered and this class would be pretty awesome. But of course I don't want to become too attached to some child. That would suck. And that class I have to keep a porfilio and it just seems very discipline organize oriented and its not my thing.

God how many times did I say pretty awesome in this paragraph.

Culinary - I already know how to cook decently. Not Marconi and cheese but actual meals. And the teacher for cooking in that school is the wife of the man who won top chief. Which is pretty god damn awesome. And the guy who won top cheif is a graduate of the cooking classes in that school. And this class could also be a part time job. For school events and similar things they allow students to cook the food. Plus next year the school is actually opening up a restaurant. So I could actually get a job from taking this class. Plus my older brother is also and this system and he's a senior and I can tell his cooking skills improved quite alot. He really become an amazing cook. So I know its not some half ass program.



I don't know what to choose. In the beggining of the year I get to spend 3 weeks in each class to see which one I like best. But I think I should think about this a little know. Hopefully...


----------



## ThisAnonymous (Feb 24, 2011)

I like the idea of the early childhood development class. Being able to mentor a kid for four years. You should remember that it takes a lot of commitment to be able to stick with one kid for four years and you should remember that it won't be all fun and games -- though it sounds like a good experience. 

As for the cooking class: that sounds pretty cool. I don't know if you're in college or high school or something, but cooking is always useful whether or not you're going to use it as a trade. Then again, if you have to choose between sociology and cooking class, you can always take sociology and learn how to cook on your own. :] I've learned some awesome recipes that don't require cooking by a stove -- mainly because my dorm rooms don't allow us to cook with anything but a microwave.


----------



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)

Damn, I want to go to your school. o_o

I would say Culinary. It seems fun, and there are more long-term benefits.

edit: On second thought, the Early Childhood Development one sounds better. Seems like a once-in-a-lifetime thing.


----------



## Unicorntopia (Jun 18, 2010)

I think Early Childhood Development and Cullinary are at a tie for first place. You can take a sociology class for fun whenever you want or just buy a the text book on it and read about it. The Cullinary class seems like a rare oportunity since Cullinary school is very expensive and you could save college for another subject so you can have multiple job qualifications when you get done with both. The Early Childhood Development sounds extremely valuable since it will teach you patients and keep you connected with people younger than you, but then again, if you are not planning on becoming a teacher for sure, you can always just volunteer when you are older to do similar things with kids in need.


----------

